# Online Cowl Tag Decoder



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Folks, 

I have been lurking in here for a while but I wanted to announce that after several months of work I have released a BETA version of my online cowl tag decoder DataTagConverter.Com. It is still a work in progress, but I am hoping that over time it will be useful to the classic car community as a whole. That said, there may be missing codes and incorrect data so I hope that anyone who has a moment to try it out and finds something wrong to contact me at the email below. In the coming weeks there will be a "pretty" version released so follow me at the below for periodic updates.

Everyone is encouraged to participate in the Data Tag Decoder Beta if you have any GM product (except trucks) from 1964-1972.

++All feedback is welcome!

Data Tag Decoder (datatagdecoder.com)

*- Follow -*
*Twitter:*
@datatagdecoder
*Facebook:*
http://facebook.com/datatagdecoder
*Email:*
[email protected]


----------



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

*New Codes Added Today*

Hi everyone!
New ACC codes have been added today for 1965-1967 Pontiac's.

Everyone is encouraged to participate in the Data Tag Decoder Beta if you have any GM product (except trucks) from 1964-1972.

++All feedback is welcome!

Data Tag Decoder (datatagdecoder.com)

- Follow -
Twitter:
@datatagdecoder
Facebook:
http://facebook.com/datatagdecoder
Email:
[email protected]


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the contribution to the forum, that is the only resource I know of for decoding Fremont's UPC codes,


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

This is an awesome tool. Decoded perfect except 2P for a 64 GTO.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Didn't quite handle everything for my car, but was very close.
My cowl tag:
ST 69 24237 BT 02548
TR 258 69 *B* PNT
12B*003*

There was no way for me to input the items in bold. Which were:
B - black vinyl top
003 - I've never been able to find what these digits mean

Bear


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking at a 64 with code 6P. The tool only goes to 5. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Didn't quite handle everything for my car, but was very close.
> My cowl tag:
> ST 69 24237 BT 02548
> TR 258 69 *B* PNT
> ...


Hi Bear, I added B to the database. As far as the 003 goes, I have the same problem with my '71 Cutlass S. I have 3 digits behind my date code and have never found a good explanation of what those digits mean.

Glad you found the decoder useful. We are getting ready to launch for real in a few weeks.


----------



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

tguggino said:


> Looking at a 64 with code 6P. The tool only goes to 5. Anyone have any suggestions?


6P? I have never seen a cowl tag go up to position 6. Can you post a picture of it or email it to the below address? I would like to see that.


----------



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

tguggino said:


> This is an awesome tool. Decoded perfect except 2P for a 64 GTO.


What accessory is 2P? I would like to add it if it can be validated. Thanks,


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

2P or P2?

P2 on my '67 is for the top color which is black.


----------



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> 2P or P2?
> 
> P2 on my '67 is for the top color which is black.


OH! I see...P-2, Lower Color P and Upper Color 2. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

datatagdecoder said:


> OH! I see...P-2, Lower Color P and Upper Color 2. Is that what you mean?


Yes, P is the lower color (Silverglaze) and 2 is the top color (black vinyl).


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Had some time to use this today and it decoded my car perfectly and matches the PHS report.
Excellent work!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

There is an accessory 2P (1964 and 1965) and then there is the paint code P-2 that was talked about above. It all depends on where the code is located on the cowl tag: Paint section or accessory section?


----------



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

in the top left corner of my cowl tag is 19AX for build date?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I attached a pic of a cowl tag similar to yours. The 19 is a mistake. I would say it should be 09 for September. A is the 1st week of that month.

The "X" is an interesting subject. Of all the PON plant cowl tags I have in my collection, I have only seen the "X" on August and September builds for the 1965 A bodies. According to Pete McCarthy (Pontiac author and expert) the "X" means that the car is not assembled in the normal manner--it was taken off the regular assembly line at some point.

In the May 2004 issue of High Performance Pontiac, Dr. Eric M. Schiffer (President of Royal Pontiac Club of America, at that time frame) talks about what the X means on a 1965 GTO cowl tag: "Everything that was a special build or engineering program part had a X."


----------



## 1969gtoconvertible (Sep 16, 2014)

ST 69 24267 BT00115
TR 256 57 B PNT
11D652

I would also like to know what the 3 digits behind the date code mean. I called PHS to ask and the guy was an @$$ about it and said they have nothing to do with the cowl tag because it was a fisher body.


----------



## patrickth (Apr 19, 2015)

It got mine wrong. I have a 68 Tempest 2dr. Hard top with ohc-6 and it came back Firebird. Nice work though


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Worked perfect for my 1969 GTO! My car has a column shift and I thought when I received my PHS documents they would have confirmed that I have buckets with column shifter, but no info was present.
I met a this summer who told me that my car was likely a bench seat and someone put buckets in it? that didn't sit well with me.
After filling out your tag number site it confirmed that my car did infact come equipped with buckets.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## SmackF16 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Accessory Code GL*

I have a 66 GTO Convertible built in Baltimore and your website verified 99% of the data plate. The missing piece of info is that I have is an accessory code of GL. Because the GL is not prefaced with a 2 I assume it is accessory 1. However you have no G or L in your accessory 1 options. Could this actually be accessory 2, meaning that this car had a console and a 4 speed manual? When I bought the car it had a console with a 2-speed automatic. I am also curious as to what the 110 that is above BAL means. See attachment for view of the data plate. Any help your can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

*64 cowl tag*



Roger that said:


> There is an accessory 2P (1964 and 1965) and then there is the paint code P-2 that was talked about above. It all depends on where the code is located on the cowl tag: Paint section or accessory section?


My 64 GTO I just got also has 2P among the 9 acc codes. I'm also curious what the numbers 3*2 mean that follow the Body By Fisher stamp on the lower right corner.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I believe the 3 2 you are referencing to is called the fixture or gate number. The body was welded at a location in the plant called gate 3 and the 2 is second shift.


----------



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

DataTagDecoder.Com is online and live! 

Everyone is encouraged to participate in the Data Tag Decoder if you have any GM product (except trucks) from 1964-1972.

Welcome to DataTagDecoder.Com | DataTagDecoder.Com

Try it out and let me know what you think.

- Follow -
Twitter: @datatagdecoder
Facebook: http://facebook.com/datatagdecoder
Email: [email protected]


----------

